# Any DJs Or Wannabe DJs In This Piece?



## rotcodnatas (Mar 10, 2009)

Any djs on hear? I been djing for about 8 months, its pretty sick. Especially cuz it opens all sorts of other musical ideas for me, cuz before that i was already a guitarist and home producer of sorts. I'm also an avid music lover which i think is a must for djing; already havin a good record/music collection doesnt hurt either. O, and r there any old timers on here?


----------



## (-)_(-) (Mar 10, 2009)

i actually just started getting interested in DJing. Im sucha beginner its not even funny. I have ableton live 6 and i just bought a MIDI controller (akai MPD 24).

I would love some tips or pointers or ANY advise. I dont have money to take classes so im trying to teach myself everything. I love music tho and even in the first few weeks of learning about all this stuff i feel like I have found a calling. DJing is so much fun!!


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know really anything about Live but you got yourself a nice midi controller there. Fuck classes man, i dont see a need for them unless your getting really into sound engineering or something like that. Just read and experiment as much as you can. You should check out virtual dj, deckadance, and traktor, the pirate bay has a bunch of good torrents for all of them so can try before you buy, or not buy at all . I'm sure you've heard of serato but u need one of the sound cards that r made for it.


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow no one else is into djing


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 17, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> Wow no one else is into djing


do yous have a set of decks???

cds or vinyl i mean.

if yous are just on about using a comp programe then its not really djing. its e-jing.

i play a few diff styles. mostly hard stuff. hard house, hard trance, tech-trance and the at the mo mostly hardstyle!!!!

i have a set of technic 1210s mk2s. im tryin me best to stay with vinyl. love them and dont really want to move to cds but its lookin like ill have to. i can use cds alright and can even maybe mix better on them but i just preff to be old skool.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 17, 2009)

I spin with the m-audio xponent. Mostly progressive trance, vocal trance, house and breakbeat.


----------



## sb101 (Mar 17, 2009)

i'm about to get Serato, spinnin with 2 1200 technics and a numark dxm mixer since my vestax broke...

cant wait to spin my music library from my computer to my vinyl


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 17, 2009)

I have serato its pretty sweet but i only really use it for scratching and beat juggling. For regular mixing i use virtual dj, it does wat i need it to even tho its not that big on effects, o well. But i started messing with traktor and mixmeister, actually i made a pretty cool mix of some tracks from benny benassi's rock and rave album in mixmeister.

Mcgician how do you like the xponent? I been looking into getting a controller but am still undecided on which one.

Yeah i like vinyl too i got a pair of older numarks, cant remember what model but they're strait. Eventually id like to get some cdj 1000s or some denon dns3700s, they're new and they're pretty fuckin sweet, got some real nice features and wat. O and i spin everything. But recently ive been getting into hardstyle.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 17, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> Mcgician how do you like the xponent? I been looking into getting a controller but am still undecided on which one.
> 
> But recently ive been getting into hardstyle.


I really like the xponent, and the torq software, but make sure all your most recently downloaded/converted music is in the database before you decide to put together a set that you plan on recording. It's easy to forget what's in your database and forget to do the legwork in transferring some of the files. As far as workability, it's an awesome unit, but it's definitely not something I'd recommend for somebody doing it professionally. A pro would need more features, but for somebody looking to mix music, and maybe add some creative transitions, it's awesome.


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## justatoker (Mar 17, 2009)

yea.. I was a club/party DJ for over 20 yrs but im retired now and just spin at home in a spare bedroom to pass the time. Old school hip hop/funk/R&B/Jazz is what I like to spin. I must say I have wicked scratch and mix sklills. Not bragging or anything.. Ok maybe I am just a lil lol. I had torque for a while but sold it and bought serato. IMHO serato has less latency. I had a pair of really nice 1210 M5G's but sold them to pay some bills and bought a cpl reg 1200 MKII's.. I still love the MKII's as I used em for yrs and yrs so im comfy w/ em.

Heres my lil bedroom rig.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 18, 2009)

Just recently got interested in DJing, there's a big scene for international artists / local Dubstep acts at a few clubs in town, love the dubstep / D'N'B sound. Been chucking a few beats together just on FruityLoops and Dekadance, would get some turntables if I ever thought I could make a real go of it. Deffinitely an awesome skill to have, but takes a LOT of practice, hard to stick with I reckon.


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 18, 2009)

Its really not as hard as you think. Once you get the basics down(beatmatching, basic types of mixing,etc.) your golden. Really the hardest and most important thing is reading a crowd, knowing when to play what track and where. Another thing is just generally having the time to devote to practice; practice practice practice and more practice, thats really the only way i know of to get the basics and even improve yourself further down road.

Hey justatoker I dont blame you for switchin, Ive heard from a lot of people that torque is just plain whack. M-Audio's dj controller is strait just not the software. I haven't heard the greatest things about the connectiv sound card either in comparison to the serato unit and others. Have you tried some of the other dj apps or did you go straight to serato?Did you ever work with any of the real big djs? O, and sorry to hear about your grandmasters.


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 20, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> I have serato its pretty sweet but i only really use it for scratching and beat juggling. For regular mixing i use virtual dj, it does wat i need it to even tho its not that big on effects, o well. But i started messing with traktor and mixmeister, actually i made a pretty cool mix of some tracks from benny benassi's rock and rave album in mixmeister.
> 
> Mcgician how do you like the xponent? I been looking into getting a controller but am still undecided on which one.
> 
> Yeah i like vinyl too i got a pair of older numarks, cant remember what model but they're strait. Eventually id like to get some cdj 1000s or some denon dns3700s, they're new and they're pretty fuckin sweet, got some real nice features and wat. O and i spin everything. But recently ive been getting into hardstyle.


 if your goin to ge some cd decks go for the cdj's! there the best cd decks out there. you'll find them in most clubs now. if i ever do get cds ill be gettin them. easy enought to play aswell. i have vitual dj on me comp but only ever use it for pissin about in the house. theres no point usin it at a gig. it dose pretty much everything for ya. id get laughed at a gig over ere if i did anyway. lol i love the hardstyle meself. what djs ya like? i have a link to d/l about 300 or so tunes if ya want it. a lot of shit in it but youll defo find something ya like!


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 20, 2009)

nice set up toker!


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 21, 2009)

What's wrong with Denon, and dont give me the technics analogy, Pioneer and Denon decks are starting to look pretty identical and switching between the two should be much of a problem. Plus your lookin at about 3000 grand for a pair cdj 1000s. Plus denon has midi which is a plus for me. So all i would need is a pair denons, a midi mixer like the ones from Ecler, a serato or audio 8 sound card, maybe another midi controller of some sort and I'd be set.
Virtual Dj only does everything for you if you want it to. O, and I dont mean to be coming as defensive.
As hardstyle goes i like the headhunterz, wildstylez, and blutonium boy, but ive only recently got into the genre, also ive been checkin out speedcore.


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 22, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> What's wrong with Denon, and dont give me the technics analogy, Pioneer and Denon decks are starting to look pretty identical and switching between the two should be much of a problem. Plus your lookin at about 3000 grand for a pair cdj 1000s. Plus denon has midi which is a plus for me. So all i would need is a pair denons, a midi mixer like the ones from Ecler, a serato or audio 8 sound card, maybe another midi controller of some sort and I'd be set.
> Virtual Dj only does everything for you if you want it to. O, and I dont mean to be coming as defensive.
> As hardstyle goes i like the headhunterz, wildstylez, and blutonium boy, but ive only recently got into the genre, also ive been checkin out speedcore.


 nothing wrong with them it just pioneer seem to be the 1 choice of a lot of djs.  i know what ya mean bout virtual dj but its just not the same as havin a set of real decks ya know. yea i liek few of there tunes too. few belters they have. dont know bout the speedcore tho. not mad on that!


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess its like the 1200s situation, they become sort of a standard and not a lot of people go and look at anything else. I use timecoded vinyl so I get the best of both worlds IMO. When I first got VDJ and hadn't purchase Serato it sorta sucked but i got by with a few tricks here and there.
Belters


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 24, 2009)

rotcodnatas said:


> I guess its like the 1200s situation, they become sort of a standard and not a lot of people go and look at anything else. I use timecoded vinyl so I get the best of both worlds IMO. When I first got VDJ and hadn't purchase Serato it sorta sucked but i got by with a few tricks here and there.
> Belters


 yea its pretty much the same. can ya use the symti vinyls with vdj?? didnt know ya could do that. i just piss about with the mouse and keyboard. i never used serato but it looks the bizz. do ya ever have any probs with it??


----------



## rotcodnatas (Mar 24, 2009)

What are symti vinyls. Anyways ive had no problems, VDJ has supported serato and pcdj timecodes since version 5.2. From what ive experienced you could use serato timecodes in previous versions but there was no needle dropping.


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 2, 2009)

I got 2 1200mk5 w Q-bert ortofons, Denon x-300 mixer, and 3,000 or so records. Mostly into Drum & Bass, but I got a little of everything. Started about 2 years ago, and I do it for the love, not for the club. check out my last mix. 
http://dnbshare.com/download/oldskool.mp3.html


----------



## hurricanedj909 (Apr 2, 2009)

My little setup.


----------



## robotninja (Jun 11, 2009)

Had a nice setup going with: 2x Technic 1200's, 1x DJM 400, 1x KP3, 1x Trigger Finger, 1x Axiom 25, 1x Laptop running ableton. Strictly bedroom setup, not for gigging.

Was spinning alot of Dubstep/Breakbeat. Had to chunk alot of stuff though awhile back while inbetween jobs. But damn I miss mixing on the decks.

Now saving up for 2x MK5's and a Rane TTM57. That's really all you need, along with a laptop. Easier than carrying crates of vinyl around, instant access to new releases on beatport and digital-tunes.net which is alot easier than paying 10$+ for a vinyl that's comming all the way from London or something. And you still have the ability to spin a old-sckool night with Vinyl only. Oh, and a EFX 1000, those things are so much fun to mess with.

Now I do my mixing in Ableton Live, remixing is so easy and fun if all you have is a laptop and alot of free time hehe.


----------



## Kratom (Jun 24, 2009)

I been getting into Mixmeister for a few weeks nows, great fun. Still think that the best way is just 2 decks and a stack of vinyl. I saw Mix Master Mike with the Beastie Boys one time and it just blew me away what you can do with a couple of decks.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment



can u please put some of these song in slow motion i wsnt to here how it sould after a dj put his spend also if u have a video camera put it in you background of your grow sound


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

i spin trance and deep trance right here  <3 it


----------



## MountainSmoker (Jun 24, 2009)

Scratchin is some sick shit. Been known to cut up the instrumentals. Got some good Shadow, Alchemist, and J. Rawls shit on my music page, my buddy has these on vinyl as well and we cut it up. 

http://www.imeem.com/people/QcPoYYR

My buddy is sick as shit with it and has been doing it since we were in 7th grade, now we're 22. We also kick sick freestyles if the beer is flowing or just really baked.


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

After you cue the song, never touch the record or platter. Use the pitch control to hone the layering. That will be enough to get it synced, and you can't trainwreck as hard as if you are actually touching the platter or record. It won't take you so long to learn, just don't put success on a pedestal and you'll learn fine.


----------

